
Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) - tzury
http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
======
mgunes
The link is here the image download page, which doesn't provide much context.

Release Announcement:

[https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-Octob...](https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-October/000139.html)

Release Notes:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010>

Upgrade Info:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading>

Desktop Overview:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop>

Server Overview:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/server>

Netbook Overview:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook>

------
lazyant
I installed it from CD in a friend's PC. Couple of little complaints: he was
confused by the installation screen showing that he didn't have the
requirement of "2.6 GB of available drive space":
[http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TH7Lkl4Jd-I/AAAAAAAAByc/tt...](http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TH7Lkl4Jd-I/AAAAAAAAByc/ttFY5lOV3cA/ubuntu-10.10-screenshot.png)

He thought this was because there was another OS in the drive and didn't know
how to proceed (the "Forward" button was grayed out). I took a look at it,
suspected no hard drive detected and that was it, the newly install HD had no
power attached to it.

I just wished (for the newbies' sake) that instead/besides the disk space
requirement with an X there was a note saying that no HD was detected.

The second issue is that even if I chose "yes, install proprietary stuff" the
WiFi card wasn't working because of missing firmware (at least the message was
right there when clicking on the network icon -strange up/down arrows btw-).

It took me only a few minutes to figure out and find the firmware update
submenu and solve the issue but they could have linked that in the wifi
connection message; my friend (someone with no experience outside Windows)
would have not solved this issue by himself.

~~~
pedrokost
what/where is the firmware submenu? I have WIFI issues after fresh install
too.

~~~
superos
System | Administration | Additional Drivers

------
hristov
I am surprised at how well their servers are handling this. I am using the
standard method of updating from the update manager and I am getting over 1
Mbit/s speeds.

So if you were waiting for the crowd to clear, no need to wait.

~~~
icco
How long did your upgrade take?

~~~
hristov
The download part was no longer than 30 min. I am not sure how long the entire
upgrade took because I left my computer and the upgrade stopped at one part
because it needed to ask me a question.

~~~
cdr
I hate that - I wish someone could come up with a way to either front-load or
back-load the prompts that interrupt the install.

The upgrade alone took 3 hours on my laptop, and that ballooned to 5+ from it
getting hung up on prompts.

~~~
slug
There's a way to do that, but it's mostly useful for deploying a large amount
of machines,ie, if you don't use something like cloning machines:

<http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed>

------
liljimmytables
Boring, obvious advice from someone who's been using Kubuntu since Feisty: if
it's your main desktop, don't upgrade now unless you have to. For the sake of
a couple of weeks' waiting you stand a much better chance of avoiding any
teething troubles, or at least being able to to find documentation for your
problem. This is especially relevant if you use a laptop or unusual hardware.

(For the record I've been hit with laptop wifi incompatibility (the Intel
wireless driver got changed, config files didn't update) and software RAID in
the GRUB 2 update.)

~~~
javanix
For anyone unfamiliar with it, many wifi issues can be taken care of with a
little research and the compat-wireless
(<http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download>) downloads. Very easy to patch
in the latest drivers for your chipset.

------
zacharypinter
Clever that Ubuntu 10.10 is released on 10/10/10.

~~~
javanix
That's how their version numbers work - 9.10 was released in October 09, 9.04
in April 09, etc.

~~~
dekomote
i don't think that the case. The first number is the year and the second is
the month.

~~~
djacobs
Isn't that what he was implying?

~~~
lzw
Yes, but in previous years, it was on the 30th of the month that the release
happened. This year it was on the 10th of the month so 10.10 could be
year.month or month.day.

They broke with tradition slightly to celebrate the day.

------
tvon
Unless I'm seeing some leftovers from the beta/rc, I think the default theme
still ships with a nearly impossible to grab window border, which is somewhat
infuriating.

~~~
paol
No, you're seeing it correctly. I was of the (apparently minority) opinion
that they had really dropped the ball with the new theme introduced in 10.04.

That one release later still suffers from blatant UI screwups like that is
really disappointing.

~~~
tvon
It's a pretty stupid bug to ship with, I'd easily call it a showstopper.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Step 1. Hold Alt key and middle drag anywhere in the window to start resizing
it.

Step 2. Stop caring that you can even resize a window by left dragging on tiny
little corners.

~~~
tvon
It's less about me and more about people that don't know about shortcuts like
this.

------
TorKlingberg
I just installed 10.10 on my netbook, and the user interface has been
completely redone... again. I am happy that Canonical are working so much on
UI, but I wish they would stick to a basic layout for a while and improve it
until it is solid and all the details are right. It will never be just right
if they keep throwing it all out every six months for something new. I am
having some serious problems figuring out how to start applications and
whether buttons open new windows or switch to current ones.

On the plus side, it hasn't broken anything major. Wireless just works.

------
bd
When I updated Ubuntu in VirtualBox, I got X-Windows completely broken. This
helped:

 _"If you are testing Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat in VirtualBox, you may
notice that guest additions are not working, it seems that the problem is the
new xserver they put in Ubuntu 10.10, the modules are not build against this
new version."_

    
    
      sudo apt-get update
      sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
      sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
    

[http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1157-install-guest-
ad...](http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1157-install-guest-addition-in-
ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-fix)

------
sudonim
Ubuntu's Software Center == Apple's iTunes Store. Making it as easy is a huge
opportunity for Ubuntu. Looking forward to giving it a shot.

~~~
jackolas
Well if Apple actually used unified updates... But yes it's very nice compared
to what it used to be. I feel comfortable having people use it now.

------
cdr
There appear to still be serious issues with both the proprietary Nvidia and
ATI drivers with Xorg 1.9 - kind of a shame. If you have an older Nvidia card,
or an ATI card plus certain monitors, you're not going to be able to use the
good drivers with 10.10 for awhile.

~~~
paol
Is that with the ubuntu supplied drivers or the nvidia ones?

Everything is working well for me with the latest nvidia drivers (256.53) on a
GTX 260 card.

~~~
cdr
According to the release notes, nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 are the ones with the
issue.

------
jeffreyg
released on 10/10/10. cool.

~~~
bergie
Not only that, but also at 10:10 UTC

------
Kliment
Is it just me, or are there no release notes?

~~~
rquirk
It was linked to in the release email at least:
<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010>

~~~
Kliment
Thank you! It was missing on the page.

~~~
nailer
Makes sense - things like gconf and dsettings are fr developers, not end
users. The main page has a what's new, I believe, which covers more common
interests.

~~~
Kliment
Well, known issues with installation do belong on the page targeted at users,
I think. At least as a link.

------
RexRollman
I have a Lenovo Ideapad S10 which has been running 10.04 since April and I've
been pretty happy with it. I imagine that I will install 10.10 on it tomorrow.

~~~
shaddi
Not sure what the Ideapads use for wifi, but there is an issue with the iwlagn
driver (what my Thinkpad X61 uses) that disables 802.11n modes. Not a problem
if you're using not using 802.11n, but something to be aware of. Check the
release notes for details.

~~~
moxiemk1
The original S10 has an Atheros chip (non-N)

I'll also be throwing this onto my OS-of-the-week S10 (I was trying to get
Plan 9 running, but it wasn't having any of it)

~~~
RexRollman
I really like Plan 9. Too bad it never really took off.

------
pedrokost
I hoped they would manage to make my wireless card work wirelessly. They
didn't :(

~~~
ciupicri
I'm not the one that downvoted you, but I think that you could have at least
mentioned the model of the wireless card, not to mention a `lspci -v' dump or
a real bug report.

~~~
pedrokost
The reason I didn't add any more info is because I don't use HN to fix my
network problems. I have posted the question on ubuntuforums.org and I am
still awaiting a reply.

~~~
mrdoob2
<http://askubuntu.com/>

------
MisterWebz
How can i update to the newest version from the 10.10 release candidate?

~~~
thristian
System → Administration → Update Manager should do it, if you're using the
GUI; if not, try the usual "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".

~~~
jdub
The correct way to upgrade Ubuntu from the command line is "do-release-
upgrade" (which includes extra upgrading smarts that apt alone does not).

~~~
TorKlingberg
Why doesn't the apt-get man page mention this? It is getting rather difficult
keeping track of what the current recommended way is.

------
codedivine
Anyone going for Kubuntu?

~~~
eternauta3k
I actually switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu just for the sake of change. Only
thing I miss is split view in Nautilus, although it seems there are patches
available.

~~~
jdub
You'll be pleased to find that Nautilus in 10.10 has a split pane view. Just
hit View > Extra Pane (or F3). :-)

~~~
sprout
10.04 here... split panes work great.

------
ubuntuftfw
Torrents:

64 bit:
[http://burnbit.com/torrent/156840/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_amd64...](http://burnbit.com/torrent/156840/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_amd64_iso)

32 bit:
[http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_...](http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_iso)

Please seed

~~~
mdaniel
I'm not an expert in BitTorrent, but in my mental model, aren't you siphoning
away seeders from the _official_ Ubuntu trackers by using burnbit?

I can appreciate using burnbit for certain behemoth companies that don't
normally publish via torrent, but since ubuntu.com actually offers them along-
side the isos, this smells counterproductive.

~~~
webignition
In this case yes. The torrent file from burnbit appears to list only the
burnbit tracker.

A torrent file can list multiple trackers. It would make more sense for
burnbit to take the official torrent and add their tracker to the list,
allowing a client to make use of the peers listed by their tracker and the
official tracker.

The offical torrent provides both IPv6 and IPv4 trackers, which is nice.

